# Losing too much weight



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Lost 10 lbs in October and went from 110 to 100lbs. Since then, Ive gone gluten free and increased my meals from 2 to 3 meals a day. And its now April and I am still at 98-100 lbs. Im not sure if Ive gone hyper. No hyper symptoms except increased energy and NO MORE LEG ACHES. I can go through my shifts without feeling like a zombie. To add to all this, I am taking and Synthroid and low dose of Cytomel. While people have problems losing weight, what other things can i do to GAIN.

side note: i have two lumps in my breast that i am going to get biopsied next week AND endometriosis that I plan to have laparoscopic surgery for within a month. -- like i already have enough to deal with hashimotos. wish me luck


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

I have Hashimoto's and I'm underweight too. I lost some weight last year and have gained it back. I used to drink only water during the day, but I've started drinking juice also, which adds some extra calories. If you're getting really worried, Ensure is your friend.

Good luck with your procedures.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

I would have to say that to gain you will need to eat more, it just looks like you are under eating.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I unfortunately have found your weight ;-(

Look at your calorie count and increase with good calories - not junk calories.

Within the week I went back to my South Beach Diet files and am simply amazed at the high fat and calories I have been stuffing my face with.

I use SBD as a guide to help straighten out the bad habit eating and although I did not wait until week 3 to add the red wine I have lost approx 2 lbs in the 1st week following it loosely.

Maybe you are too good an eater and automatically avoid anything with extra calories.


----------



## bluesmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I eat 3 meals and 2 snacks per day to maintain my weight. If you don't have an issue with blood sugar, eat lots of healthy carbs like quinoa and brown rice (Udi's makes good gf bagels that I avoid because of sugar spikes but they might work for you). I also eat lots of healthy fats - olive oil, nut butters, avocados etc, and protein with every meal.
Wishing you the best with all your upcoming procedures.
Carolyn


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I eat 3 meals and 2 snacks per day making sure that I have protien, fat and complex carbs every time. Nuts or seeds and dried or fresh fruit helped me re-gain weight after I lost from 102 to 94 lbs.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

smelliebellie said:


> Lost 10 lbs in October and went from 110 to 100lbs. Since then, Ive gone gluten free and increased my meals from 2 to 3 meals a day. And its now April and I am still at 98-100 lbs. Im not sure if Ive gone hyper. No hyper symptoms except increased energy and NO MORE LEG ACHES. I can go through my shifts without feeling like a zombie. To add to all this, I am taking and Synthroid and low dose of Cytomel. While people have problems losing weight, what other things can i do to GAIN.
> 
> side note: i have two lumps in my breast that i am going to get biopsied next week AND endometriosis that I plan to have laparoscopic surgery for within a month. -- like i already have enough to deal with hashimotos. wish me luck


Wow!! When are you due for your labs specifically FT3?

You are a small person to begin with. Perhaps something like Ensure between meals?

You are going through a lot and don't be surprised if a lot of this other stuff is part and parcel of this thyroid business.

I wish you all the luck in the world, I hope you know that and...............................


----------



## Girlygirl90 (Jan 9, 2013)

I didn't gain any weight with hypo. In fact I'm so lean the dr originally thought hyperthyroid! I have since learned that hashis causes initial hyper symptoms then hypo. I have to admit for me the weight loss was a welcome symptom although it was scary at first!!! I only lost 5 pounds and I do run and eat right. But the way it came off so fast when I felt so bad an still eating tons really scared me!!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

too much med can cause weight loss. are you "hyper diaper"? one way to judge if you are hyper are by your ..... well you know. Are you like a goose or regular? Everything i came in contact with sent me right to the restroom. Then i had my RT3 ran and found out i was way way overmedicated.

I lost 10 pounds but have put about 7 of them back on since my medication adjustment. my biggest problem is the fatigue..


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, sb-- glad to hear the leg pain went away-- I so identify. My legs ached all the time. And then somehow, it went away. What a relief. I definitely dropped weight when my antibodies were high. My FT4 and FT3 were normal, my tsh was elevated and my antibodies were bonkers. I had symptoms of both hyper and hypo and dropped weight. I'm like Bruce, since TT, I've gained back about 7 of the 10lbs I'd lost and I'm slightly undermedicated.

So while you could have dropped weight because you are veering to hyper, it could also be that you're up and moving around and just need to bump up food to keep up with the fact that you're more active again-- you were pretty much bedridden for a time, right? Try to add in another snack and keep a lookout for other symptoms of overmedication.


----------

